# Does anyone know what the best car magazine is?



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

Was just seeking advice on car magazines because I'm pretty clueless about cars, nevermind car magazines. Wanted to buy a subscription for one of my friends but need advice on which one everyone thinks is the best one? Thanks!


Laura


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

While not a car mag buff I do like cars. That being said with so many magazines out there it might help if you say what types of cars your friend likes (classic, hot rod, import, sports cars etc).


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

if you can afford it the "top gear" magazine is hands down the best

http://www.bbccanadashop.com/magazines/bbc-top-gear-magazine-14964.html


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

That is a great show, very entertaining.


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

depends on what they are into, my fav's and current subscriptions are: grassroots motorsports and roundel


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hmmm I actually dont know what type of cars this person is into.... I checked out Top Gear. Its expensive! But I dont mind paying the price if its a really good car magazine and does it cover all types of cars do you guys know? Thanks! I'll try to find out what type of cars he is into. 


Laura


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

they cover everything from classics to top of the line concepts, the magazine is based off of their award winning show that has many spin offs world wide. Canada is just getting theirs soon you may have seen the ads on the history channel.


----------

